# steering woes



## motorhed (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey folks,I have a 1939 Farmall A that needs serious steering help.Most of the slack seems to be coming from the steering arm.My manual says I have to remove the frontend.Here is my question,What do you use to hold the tractor up while the front tube is removed?will a large floor jack be o.k.?thanks Dave


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Dave, good to have you aboard!!:thumbsup: A large floor jack would be just fine, you can either put it under the clutch housing or , with a plank between, under the oil pan.
Before you drop the front axle check if the play is between the steering arm and the shaft coming out of the bottom of the box. If so, slide the arm down off the shaft and check for worn key and keyway. Replacing the key may tighten it up and tighten up the lock bolt well.

If it seems to be in the box, then its probably the cone bearing on the top of the steering shaft. This bearing should be no problem to match up at a good bearing shop.

Good luck and let us know how you make out, or ask if you have any more questions.:cowboy:

BTW what is the ser# of your tractor?


----------

